# Recently found paperwork on my son's dog.. what does it even mean?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

This paperwork is on my son's dog, who has recently come (back) to live with me.

It is a "certificate" from the American Canine Association, Inc. (clueless)

It lists an Internet Access #. (clueless) and another number.

It lists the sire as Ram Von Bow II and a number.
It lists the dam as Kasondra and a number.

At the bottom of the sheet it lists the owner's name, her signature and date of transfer.

I asked my son WHERE he went to get her... he said "Mom, it took like two hours to get there." :help::smirk::blush: Really informative, huh?

Is there any more I can do to trace her? Where would I even start?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

BYB or puppy mill dog...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Fake registry to register unregistered dogs.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Not entirely fake. 

ACA Online Services


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think "Fake" may be the wrong word but it's definitely not a reputable one.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, American Canine Association is basically a disreputable registry for dogs that aren't eligible for AKC registration for one reason or another.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Yeah, American Canine Association is basically a disreputable registry for dogs that aren't eligible for AKC registration for one reason or another.


Let me show my ignorance here... I thought the whites were not eligible for AKC registration.

But no, not surprised that it's basically a bunk thing.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You can register them I believe but they just aren't acceptable for showing. But I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

chelle said:


> Let me show my ignorance here... I thought the whites were not eligible for AKC registration..


Whites can be registered through AKC, just not shown in conformation classes. UKC would be the reputable registry to go through if you had a white and wanted to show in the show ring.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok well I guess we'll just say she came from some sort of byb. 

On the positive side, she's a wonderful dog. I think my son totally and completely LUCKED OUT.

However, she will be spayed in the next week or two. I promise not to propogate probable poor breeding. Scout's honor. 

Doesn't make me love her any less, tho.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

All ours are rescues which means they probably came from BYBs too. They are no less great dogs for that  It sounds like he got a winner of a girl! Any time prior to the 1st heat will be good for her spay.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey, no judgement here. Just info.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> All ours are rescues which means they probably came from BYBs too. They are no less great dogs for that  It sounds like he got a winner of a girl! Any time prior to the 1st heat will be good for her spay.


He really did get a great girl. I spend an hour or two with her every night now that he's moved home. I spent several months+++ when she was younger as well, then he moved out.. Funny how kids always find their way back home?  AND they bring their dogs. But overall it has been very positive for her and me. He's slacking his duties  at times, but thankfully mom is all dog and I love my evenings with her and the other dogs. 

She did, however, have an oops litter with the Husky that my son and his ex-gf owned... and my pup is that result. So she is well past her first heat, so it is *definitely* time. I feel guilt for contributing to potentially poor breeding  but it was not in my control.  It IS under my control, now, though.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Hey, no judgement here. Just info.


 Thank you.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes the main thing is, fix it (and her) now


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

chelle said:


> Ok well I guess we'll just say she came from some sort of byb.


AKC registration is very easy to get and nearly all BYB can get it. I would guess ACA is more of puppy mill register.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I was called to train a dog registered to this organization two years ago for a prominent lawyer in Phila. I was unaware of the of the organization at that time and had the owner call the breeder as the family wanted to get AKC registration also. What intrigued me was the fact that the dog had super temperament, and really was a throwback to the type of dogs in the sixties in type and temperament. Also, the litter brother was owned by VP Biden. 
Anyway, the breeder was very dissatisfied with AKC and had none of her dogs registered with them after she got them. The dog had some nice bloodlines to include Tiekerhook, Mink and Grief. Very strong dog that I put an obedience foundation in for about 10 weeks. Today, he is member of Phila police dept....This is my only association with this registry.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

All I know about ACA is that they're not as stringent about requiring proof that a dog is of purebred ancestry to register them as AKC is. And I really wish AKC were more stringent.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> I was called to train a dog registered to this organization two years ago for a prominent lawyer in Phila. I was unaware of the of the organization at that time and had the owner call the breeder as the family wanted to get AKC registration also. What intrigued me was the fact that the dog had super temperament, and really was a throwback to the type of dogs in the sixties in type and temperament. Also, the litter brother was owned by VP Biden.
> Anyway, the breeder was very dissatisfied with AKC and had none of her dogs registered with them after she got them. The dog had some nice bloodlines to include Tiekerhook, Mink and Grief. Very strong dog that I put an obedience foundation in for about 10 weeks. Today, he is member of Phila police dept....This is my only association with this registry.


Thank you for that, very, very interesting.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

chelle said:


> It is a "certificate" from the American Canine Association, Inc. (clueless)
> It lists an Internet Access #. (clueless) and another number.
> It lists the sire as Ram Von Bow II and a number.
> It lists the dam as Kasondra and a number.
> ...


Regardless of how good or bad a registry might be it's always fun to try and learn where a dog came from. No different than tracing a family tree except all the family members for your dog are going to have tails. 

The first stop would be calling the ACA and seeing if she has a pedigree on file with them, she just might. The numbers you have are used for tracking so it can't hurt to ask them. 

We had a great dog a long time ago that was supposedly part golden and part shepherd...or beagle. The guy selling them wasn't quite sure. (seriously!) Back then we didn't call these people byb's btw, they were just people with puppies. Anyway, he was a great dog and I always wondered where all those good qualities came from but there was no way to find out. It wouldn't have changed anything but it would have been fun to see his parents etc. 

If you find anything out from the ACA let us know.


----------

